# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Whistle, dog activity monitor, Whistle Labs, Inc., San Francisco, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Whistle Labs

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 26, 2014




> Ladyada and Becky Stern take apart the Whistle activity monitor for dogs


"Inside the Whistle"

March 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Whistle's New 'Find My Dog' GPS Device 

 Published on May 21, 2014




> Whistle announced a new GPS device to make sure you never lose your pet. The new product, dubbed WhistleGPS, uses both GPS and sub-GHz cellular technology to add on-demand location monitoring to Whistle's flagship activity tracking gadget that syncs with iOS or Android devices. It's a logical addition, as Whistle's core product seems best suited for pet owners who aren't always physically with their dogs. The gadget, which is on presale now for $49, will retail for $129 with a $5 per month GPS service fee.

----------


## Airicist

A Fitbit for Fido: Whistle tracks dog activity 

 Published on Jul 10, 2014




> Whistle offers accurate tracking, fast charging, but durability issues. Follow reporter Nick Barber on Twitter @nickjb

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Fitness Tracker for Fido"

by Alexandra Chang
March 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘Fitbit For Dogs’ Maker Whistle Acquires Tagg Pet Tracker And Raises $15M"

by Darrell Etherington 
January 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Whistle GPS Pet Tracker 

Published on Jun 28, 2016




> Whistle GPS Pet Tracker combines an on collar device with a simple mobile app. Whistle allows you to track your dog's location, activity and health so you know they are always safe and sounds. Stay connected to your best friend from your smartphone from wherever you are.

----------

